# Another Interesting Site



## terryweide (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's another interesting art site that I came across. Terry

*http://tinyurl.com/alqqe*


----------



## Dachux (Nov 6, 2005)

looks like most of pictures are from TCG Magic: The Gathering. I am enjoying their artworks... they have amazing quality and composition. 

To my mind, the best from MTG artists are: John Avon, Scott. M. Fischer, Justin Sweet, Mark Zug, Carl Critchlow (my favorite), Ittoku, Rebecca Guay, Glen Angus, Brom and Rob Alexander.

I think if you will continue search on these names, you will find something valuable to see... enjoy...


----------



## Dachux (Nov 6, 2005)

i have found some:

www.johnavon.com
www.fischart.com (this is very interesting)
www.justinsweet.com (this is just beautiful, just see it, just - you must 
www.markzug.com
www.carlcritchlow.com
www.purpleglitter.com/rebecca_guay/1.php
www.gangus.net/workshop.htm (this is good one too)
www.bromart.com/index.html 
www.robalexander.com/index.html last one


----------



## edott (Feb 7, 2006)

this is more science and science fiction type art. Nasa actually uses lynette cook

http://extrasolar.spaceart.org/


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 12, 2006)

terryweide said:
			
		

> Here's another interesting art site that I came across. Terry
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/alqqe*



A beautiful site Terry.  I thought the forest with sunlight filtering through the trees was wonderful.  Oh why did I ever give up my art!  

The other sites that Dachux and edott also included some fine art work.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic!  Truly fantastic!


----------

